# This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack............



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok this is our new thread


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am wasting no more time on you or your childish actions. Have a nice day


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack........*



Ration1802 said:


> I am wasting no more time on you or your childish actions. Have a nice day


Same here


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack........*



Stace87 said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > I am wasting no more time on you or your childish actions. Have a nice day
> ...




verry funny


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

....woah.....I don't get it. ???


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

2boysloose said:


> ....woah.....I don't get it. ???


wat do you dont get?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

There's nothing to get 2boysloose.

me_rat_lover is a troll. A sad, pathetic troll with an equally sad, pathetic, pointless existence that is so devoid of meaning that they have nothing else to do with their spare time (of which they usually have a lot due to the fact they're so emotionally immature it's unlikely they have a job or friends, and if they do have friends they're probably equally moronic with equally pointless lives) than join forums and make posts for the sole purpose of getting a reaction out of others.

If you ignore the trolls they will get bored (doesn't take long with their usual below average intellect) and go away.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

'Tis ClaireBERT, actually.

And that is that.

I ain't wasting any more of my time on you, troll!


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Clairebert said:


> 'Tis ClaireBERT, actually.
> 
> And that is that.
> 
> I ain't wasting any more of my time on you, troll!



me troll no freakin way


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Why don't we all just write "DON'T BREED PET STORE RATS. EVER. SERIOUSLY." in our signatures so we don't have to keep repeating ourselves. :


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

im sorry but this is getting ridiculous. TROLL? :-\


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack........*



Gizzmo_2m said:


> TROLL? :-\





[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet-Troll said:


> An[/url] Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

In other words, a "troll" is someone who posts stupid things on a forum to get attention.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

why is my name in a subject line?


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

oh i get it


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

zombunny said:


> In other words, a "troll" is someone who posts stupid things on a forum to get attention.


so you should me calling your self a troll


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

wait what do you mean


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry i said me i ment be


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack........*

Burn.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: This is for Ration1802 Clairebare Gzzmo_m2 Stace87 Me_rat_lover Zack........*



zombunny said:


> Burn.


wat do you mean??


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*wat do you mean??*
If you don't know what that means...you really are a troll.
Obviously, no one one here thinks it is a good to breed your rats, and neither do I. And since you keeptlaking, even though your cearly wanted to shut up, then yeah...you're a TROLL!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

guys i think after what everyone said, she gets it. if i were her i would have gotten it by now.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

me_rat_lover said:


> zombunny said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, a "troll" is someone who posts stupid things on a forum to get attention.
> ...


How is zombunny a troll?
YOUR the troll, just leave please or dont be so childish and grow up?
*mutters about sad sad people with no lives*


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

jeesh. seriously, think about what you're doing before you throw a male rat in with 2 girls, pet store, rescue, wherever they came from! That's what everyone here is trying to say to you. If you continue to belittle yourself by acting childish and calling people out to insult them, you're only going to get yourself banned, booted, or worse. One girl on a parrot forum I used to frequent was personally harrassed because she called people out on a regular basis. please consider the fact that you have offended a good portion of the members on this board and do not press the issue. The issue on this board is rats and their care, not childish games. I'm fairly new to the board and posts and threads like this drive people away. I'm not leaving, but you may well drive away someone who wants to REALLY learn about rats, and that would be very unfortunate.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You know what works best in human and animal training? Reward the good and ignore the undesired behavior. The so called trolls are rewarded because everyone gives them attention by replying.
If we would all ignore stupid or aggressive remarks, the trolls don't get fed.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

isnt this a good idea that someone told me to do when i had this problem:

they said to rescue a pregnant rat from a rescue center and then have her babies. i was told it works pretty well if you want to have little baby ratties. Just sayin ;D


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

the kid is only 11, yet yous call her immature, yet yous are ganging up on her calling her a troll. i certainly agree with the whole breeding thing, it would be good if she could udnerstand everyones concerns about it but unfortunatley calling an 11 year old kid a troll doesnt knock sense into them.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

I seriously doubt she's 11 years old. 
Trolls commonly take up the personna of a young, naive, disrespectful individual that's rubbish at grammar.
I've seen the same thing happen over and over again in other forums I belong to. They're only there to create arguments. 
There is a chance that she's not a troll, but even then...her behaviour has been disrespectful from the get-go. We've been patient with her enough.


----------

